# Finished Snow Angel



## Mersea (Sep 13, 2013)

I've been working on her for a while, usually doesn't take me too long to do a picture but for some reason I was on the slow train! Medium is Color Pencil with a little ink.


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

Oh, my - she is beautiful! Congratulations! How large is she?


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## vegasmeme (Dec 10, 2011)

Beautiful! Colors are gorgeous.


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

Mersea said:


> I've been working on her for a while, usually doesn't take me too long to do a picture but for some reason I was on the slow train! Medium is Color Pencil with a little ink.


Just beautiful. You did a magnificent job.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

Beautiful! I love this kind of art- always intrigues me, I will notice a new detail every time I look at it. Great job!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Beautiful work.


----------



## Mersea (Sep 13, 2013)

Thanks you! She is 11X14 inches.


----------



## Patricia Cecilia (Apr 25, 2012)

Very pretty. I especially like the violet mountains in the distance.


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

I have always admired people who could draw and paint. you have a true GOD given talent. the angel is beautiful and the little bunnies so real.


----------



## miss Jenny (Nov 23, 2013)

Beautiful work!

DV :roll:


----------



## tinam (Jul 15, 2011)

Oh wow! It's beautiful!


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

Beautiful. I love all the different patterns in the picture.
You have a wonderful talent. Awsome drawing.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Oh! I use color pencil, too. I have not run into too many color pencil artists. I use water color pencil, dry.

Your work looks very inspired! That is always the most difficult part for me....finding inspiration to create.


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

So serene. Get to use as a focal point for meditation.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Such a nice coordination of colors to show us, Thanks.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

She is beautiful :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

A beautiful creation...


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

Beautiful! You are a wonderful artist. Personally I can't draw recognizable stick figures.


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Lovely work! I love mixed media work and have been thinking for some time now to do some watercolor and ink work. I can't do ordinary watercolor (tho I have done some) because I paint too tight and just can't break the habit. All my watercolors look like oil paintings (
One day!


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

She is just beautiful!


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

She's beautiful!


----------



## Susan from NC (Jan 23, 2013)

There is so much talent on this site! Your piece is just lovely. Thank you for sharing it.


----------



## Mersea (Sep 13, 2013)

MrsMurdog said:


> Oh! I use color pencil, too. I have not run into too many color pencil artists. I use water color pencil, dry.
> 
> Your work looks very inspired! That is always the most difficult part for me....finding inspiration to create.


I look through the myriad of art books and magazines I have and buy, search the 'Net', look at art blogs, pray, and look at the world around me. Lots of inspiration everywhere!


----------



## RuthieB (Jul 1, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Olga-Marie (Apr 23, 2013)

Beautiful ! You should illustrate tale and legend books... :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SYAPJR (Mar 5, 2011)

Very beautiful!


----------



## alaskamom66 (Nov 20, 2013)

beautiful snowangle wow


----------



## anjoda (Mar 9, 2013)

This is simply beautiful.
I would love to buy one exactly like this for my grand daughter whose birthday is Jan 22. I will frame it for her room, I am sure that she will love it. Please send me a PM if this is possible, and the cost.
Thanks
Jean


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

Very nice indeed !! thanks for sharing


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## threekidsmom (Feb 8, 2012)

Delightful! Love it!


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Fantastic! What a wonderful talent you have!


----------



## mollybear57 (Jan 19, 2013)

Beautiful....JUST BEAUTIFUL!
I so wish I could do that.


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

Beautifully done. What a beautiful use of that medium.


----------



## moherlyle (May 14, 2011)

Wow! Really unusual and very nice! Love the patterns in the wings.


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

That is truly beautiful. Could be an illustration in a book. makes me want to write a story to go with it. Joan 8060


----------



## GC_Bonnie (Jul 10, 2013)

Stunning, you are very talented.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I love your softens with the color pencil. When you did her did you have some classic music on or a very quiet setting. It seems like you were in a deep mediation when drawing her. Please fill in the details.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Beautifully done.

I did an angel on a 2 foot cut out piece of wood and the base was beautiful fabric .. I painted the folds and all details in so I can appreciate all the work you did in your angel.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

CamillaDesertMouse said:


> Beautifully done.
> 
> I did an angel on a 2 foot cut out piece of wood and the base was beautiful fabric .. I painted the folds and all details in so I can appreciate all the work you did in your angel.


I remember you posting an Angel a while back, Camilla. I think anyone that does Angels have to be very precious people to begin with to bring out the beauty.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Oh Ann you are too kind.

I so missed you and all my friends here..
Sometime your kindness is all I get from day to day.

No drama just saying.

Hug and God Bless you,

Camilla



grandmann said:


> I remember you posting an Angel a while back, Camilla. I think anyone that does Angels have to be very precious people to begin with to bring out the beauty.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Beautiful work and very detailed.


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

A lovely piece of art. I think there is a lot of symbolism in the picture which I don't understand, but I really like it anyway!


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Stunning!


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Beautiful!!


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

She is beautiful! Thank you for sharing her.


----------

